
Twitter is auto-locking accounts of anyone who posts this “No war on Iran” image - k1m
https://twitter.com/BenjaminNorton/status/1213867381602295809
======
Nextgrid
Remember that in the meantime Elon Musk impersonators are still having fun
posting obvious cryptocurrency scams that can be detected with simple regexes
if anyone wanted to.

------
malshe
I hate Twitter as much as the next person but this looks like an example of
automation gone awry. There are many people on that thread who are posting the
same pic and their accounts are not locked.

~~~
k1m
Looks like that may be it, but shouldn't they be able to fix that? Locking an
account seems a bit extreme for something like this.

------
lalaland1125
This sounds like an automated anti-spam thing to me.

